# gaggle of kids



## MichaelW2 (5 Jul 2016)

I have been inundated with visiting kids from various friends and they are very happy to travel around town by bike. I find myself leading groups of 6 kids and several adults on school runs, shopping trips, etc. I have managed to train up one of the mothers as a back-marker to control and signal from the rear but it doesn't seem to be a common-sense activity even for a regular driver and cyclist.
The kids are starting to understand spacing so we don't get too strung out, we have transitioned from single file to double file and from single file column to a lineup at a junction, so we all cross together, then reform a column.
Does anyone else handle large formations?


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jul 2016)

I try to herd 4 Brownies back from their pack meeting most weeks, I have not lost any yet. I tend to stay at the back and keep them in front of me. It is generally quite pleasant.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2016)

Put you helper at the front, then you can eye the group from the rear and maintain a defensive road position.

To be honest though 6 is a helluva lot. The most I teach is six people, and all my students are adults who generally do as they're told, and my safety officer will be at least competent (the guy I use is level 3 MIAS, the highest level below instructor) .

Anyway, yeah, try sticking Mum at the front, where you can keep an eye on her too. Cross the junction in pairs, only sending the next pair off when then first is clear. And good luck!


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jul 2016)

I prefer to cross en mass, I think it is safer. We are mainly riding quieter cycle routes or main roads at quieter times.
I would normally be back marker but Mum has to get some experience. We also have 2 other adults, both teachers who cycle, and they seem oblivious to the role of backmarker or lookout.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2016)

Its safer until something goes wrong and you have 8 people caught in the open instead of 2.


----------



## Andy_R (5 Jul 2016)

As @Drago has said, you need to be at the rear so you can see the whole group. Your helper can be at the front, controlling your riders at junctions, passing parked cars, sharp bends etc. You also have to be mindful that although you will need to predominately be at the back, you will be better served moving up and down your group, correcting road positioning, observing road conditions, and generally observing and evaluating hazards. You can't just sit at the front and blithely pedal along, trusting an inexperienced parent will be able to control the road from behind you. Quite frankly, I'm horrified at your lack of risk management. Get in touch with one of your local Cycle Training Providers and ask about either Shepherding or Snaking courses


----------

